# WhoooEEEE!! Them's Some Knives!



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

William Henry is a sort of art house of factory production knives. They have entered into the kitchen knife market.

To properly whet the appetite, here's some of their standard work, each costing hundreds of dollars:




























http://whknives.com/latestwork/culinary.html

Very interesting, love the Santoku in a more Wharncliffe drop. That' a very hard RC they've tempered too. Nice pin work on the handles too.

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Those Damascus blades are certainly beautiful and not cheap!


----------

